# advice



## swan23 (Feb 27, 2011)

I have been out of school for a while and I am scared to go back I get severe cramps and sometimes i have to stop doing what i am doing and breathe through it, it is embarrassing help!


----------



## debbie38london (Oct 1, 2010)

have you been checked out by your doctor, he/she might be able to help with anxiety and you control ibs


----------



## swan23 (Feb 27, 2011)

[quote name='debbie38london' timestamp='1298845601' post='822874']have you been checked out by your doctor, he/she might be able to help with anxiety and you control ibs[/quoi have been checked he said there is nothing to really do about it


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Find another Dr willing to help you. And I see you wrote on the other thread that all of your worries seem to _go away_ when you walk into school...???If you must breathe through the pain.. do so... it is a good strategy. And if your friends don't understand that.. not sure they are good friends to have.


----------

